# Any Guess @ this font??



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

For all u graphic guys... Any idea what this is called?? Either will do. Yes, I am looking for the Levi's font.

Thx.



















H!


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

It's entriely likely that it's not a specific font, but a variant of one or a couple… It's kind of like the black or heavy version of say helvetica or univers slighlty condensed, and the uppercase letters (L,V,I,S) mixed with lowercase (e). But the font is not the same in both samples. The vertical version is almost an extended black version of helvetica neue whereas the horizontal is kind of a condensed heavy univers. But in either case I would guess they are only based on those fonts and converted into their own artform versions with the slight nuances making them unique and kinda hard to copy.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

teeterboy3, that is true digital poetry!

:clap: 




.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

i like fonts
a bit too much


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

teeterboy3 said:


> i like fonts
> a bit too much


LOL ... Absolutely never apologize for passion


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

You could try these two websites:

http://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/

http://www.identifont.com/

The first one can find the font by analysing a picture of it, and the second one will ask a bunch of questions about the font until it finds it by process of elimination. I've used both of them before with pretty good success.

Good luck,

Miguel


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

I agree with what someone else said - it's not a particular font, it's made up from others. If I had to reproduce it, I'd start with a font that's basically similar like Frutiger Black or ITC Eras Ultra. In Illustrator, put your original on a Template layer. On an overlying layer, put your text in at a similar size, then convert to outlines and make the letters conform to the original. The end product will be a good vector graphic that can be scaled to any size or incorporated with other elements.


----------

